# Why do birds hate their own feathers so much!?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

Whenever one of my tiel's feather falls out and I pick it up and place it in front of him he gets sooooo mad and attacks it lol. Or if I hold it in front of him he grabs the feather from my fingers with great force.

I actually made him a toy by collecting all his tail feathers that fell out. He doesn't play with it often though.

It is very funny to see how he reacts to his own feathers!


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

Right?!? My Peanut does the same - it's as if he's really angry at the feather for falling out! It's bizzare and cute.


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

That's funny I do the same with my budgies and Rickey wants to preen them lol I thought that was cute. Lucy gets mad though


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Really? Rocko loves to play with his old feathers. When one falls out, I'll pick it up and he'll come running up to me, grab it from my hand, and play with it


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Preening...If I hold one up to any of mine they'll preen it!
Especially Sammy but she is very feather OCD... never one out of place!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine like to playfully attack feathers. They grunt and toss them around like they're angry, but they are both just playing. They're boys, they play rough


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine love to chew the ends of their old feathers. Sophie will grip the feather with one foot and hold it up to her face and chew it like it's a stick. If it's a really nice feather, though, I'll ask her for it because all their biggest and prettiest feathers go into my feather collection, hehe. Sometimes they're not so cooperative about giving up their feathers.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is funny with his, because either a) a teeny tiny one floating in the air will startle him, b) he gets annoyed acting over one falling out, or c) he will find one on the floor, or the floor of his cage, and play with it for ages.

He's molting, and when he molts, he will get little downy ones stuck in his beak from time to time. He gets really and truly annoyed with them, but doesn't want to let me take them from him. I can rub his beak with my fingertip as I am scritching him, so I know he isn't afraid of my hand being so near. He just seems to want to hang onto it.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

TamaMoo said:


> He's molting, and when he molts, he will get little downy ones stuck in his beak from time to time. He gets really and truly annoyed with them, but doesn't want to let me take them from him.


Jaid does this. Except fingers will be bitten. I have to kiss the feather off his beak


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Mine does this now, absolutely hates any feather that falls out LOL, the odd thing is though until he was a year old he used to play with them.......little characters, Steve


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Jaid does this. Except fingers will be bitten. I have to kiss the feather off his beak


I never thought about kissing the feather off his beak. That could be the distraction needed when he doesn't want to give them up.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

miso doesnt really seem to care much about feathers, sometimes he'll play with ones i hold in front of him, but sometimes he just really doesnt care. i put them in his crest sometimes to see how long it'll be till it falls off.


----------

